# Fork stanchion repair



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

I seem to remember reading an article in one of the bike mags explaining in detail how to repair a badly scratched or chipped stanchion. Can anyone help or remember the article?


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Nope but it probably had something to do with sanding by fine sandpaper (900 or 1000 grit) and filling it with nailpolish / superglue or something similar and then smothing again with sandpaper.


----------



## catmanz440 (Jan 23, 2007)

I scratched up my Marzocchi 888 and their tech support guys suggested filling in the scratch with clear nail polish. You could use whatever color your girlfriend has though I'm sure. After filling it in polish it with very very fine wet/dry sandpaper or you could also try steel wool.


----------



## pb11 (May 14, 2011)

Yes it does work quite well. Match the colour of fork to the varnish. Apply light coats allowing to dry fully then using lightest grade wet and dry sandpaper you can get. Wet the paper with water and very gently sand back the nail varnish. Till completely smooth. Slower is better. Sand too fast and you will need to reapply varnish. 

In time you will need to reapply the varnish. As it will wear down. Very quickly in muddy conditions or if you dont wipe fork clean after each ride.


----------

